# Gsd needs a rescue sacramento ca



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

GSD RESCUE SAC picture by cateyes221981 - Photobucket


A LITTLE SHY

GOOD WITH ALL PEOPLE 

LETS US CHECK HIS TEETH FEET AND BATH HIM 

VERY GOOD WITH OTHER DOGS

NOT GOOD WITH CATS 

DOESNT BARK MUCH

SUBMISSIVE 

PEES BLOOD

MAY HAVE HD

WE CLEANED HIM UP GOOD AND HES LOOKING CUTE AND PRETTY

PLEASE RESCUE HIM THNX


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Hehe, helping you out a bit here...











He's a looker!!

The "peeing blood' could be just a simple infection that will respond quickly to antibiotics and is not expensive to treat. He is probably uncomfortable (think a uti you can't get to the doc for a week for) And the condition is a bit more serious for a male, smaller plumbing, and should be treated asap. I will also make him need to go more often/more urgently, so please don't punish him for 'accidents', its really not his fault.

Please do try to get him to a vet before the weekend to get that condition taken care of.

Did the Rescue you contact get him vetted? Could they recommend their vet for you? (Rescue vets often work at a discounted rate as a part of 'doing their part') 

If the rescue didn't get him Vetted, and you can't afford a vet (lord I remember being at that 'I can't afford dinner let alone anything else'' when I was young) please find the Vet you want to take him home and post that you need financial help to vet him. Many members here will contribute to help a rescue, but they will prefer to pay the Vet directly. Don't post the vet's info. People will 'send you a pm', which is the boards version of private e-mail.

Please keep in mind he's likely not feeling himself if he has an infection. Once he's feeling better and well fed, it -may- reduce his prey drive. Like others have advised, if he 'gets that look' at a cat, use a firm, but not yelling "LEAVE IT"...kinda like you would a 4 year old getting into something he shouldn't. If the dog looks at you, and does 'leave it', reward with whatever treat he seems to like best (Mine likes bits of slim jim or hot dog) Do it right away so he associates 'leave it' with 'treat'.

If you have any questions that you don't want to post here, please feel free to email me, I work in an office and this board is often running in the background of my computer. Just click on my 'name' on the upper left side of the board, it will bring down a menu, and select "send member a private email' or 'pm'

Sorry I can't do more for you guys, but best wishes from waayyy away on the other coast!

Someone, anyone, California peeps for this hunky guy?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

we are taking him to the rescue vet today the rescue just wants donations if anyone can donate anything to him i will post the vet info and rescuve info in pvt for anyone when i know more

yeah u are right neither i nor my roomate have a job atm and are kinda suffering in this bad economy 

the rescuve is paying for the vetting just would be nice if they could get any kind of donation

ill see how it goes today when we take him there i know they have 30 dogs so could use any help or support anyone here could provide


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I posted on the other link. but I'll quickly post here. Kevin is full, contact GS resuce of No Ca. they might have openings. Send Myamom a pm if more help is needed, she knows how to get ahold of me as does VSnap,. I'm not on line much, the only reason I stopped in was to check on this boy. What did the Vet say? 

Rosa


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

vet said hes fine and is on anti biotics he tested negative for heartworm and they dont think he has HD so he just needs a home hes 4 years old they say i am getting a lot of creepy sketchy people contact me on craiglist because i posted a found dog add they send me e mails saying `hey if u cant find a home ill take him`without even asking me much questions


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

also they are still waiting on his urine sample results kevin has put this dogs profile on his site also


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm glad he got his Vet check and that is nothing serious. Did you contact No CA GSD rescue?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

yes i sent them an e mail


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see him yet on Kevins website....maybe I missed something??? If not pls follow up with him on that. I'll try to check back on that. 

German Shepherd Rescue of No. CA has a toll free hotline number its 800-728-3473. Call there and leave a message.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

his name is riely


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see a Riely listed.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

he is dripping blood again all over the floor theure wh resuce just rushed him to the vet and wants my roomate to help out w payment my roomate is broke and in debt just like i am though so not sure what we are going to do he needs to be fixed also and get his shots


i havent heard from the rescues yet either


no one really seems to care and is just turning their back to him i have a feeling he was probably let go for dripping blood in the first place


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

he just got back and the vet said they want 900 for a full exam because he is peeing blood no ones got that kind of money not sure what my roomate is going to do i have 2 rescue cats that i an responsbile having the dog live in my family house is all i can do for this poor dog 

i will e mail the rescue again and try to call them see what they say the one in sacramento just paid 300 to have him checked out right now and is pretty upset because hes got 30 gsds already under his care


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Can someone just do a urinalysis on him? 

I have some antibiotics here that could be used to treat a urinary tract infection, but it would be helpful to know if that's exactly what this is. I am just outside of Sac, but get to the Arden area very regularly. What part of town are you in? You can pm if you're not comfortable saying. He's a mighty handsome boy.

Just saw that you are waiting on the urinalysis results - shoulda read more carefully. If there is a good chance that he can be treated with Augmentin (Clavamox), I can donate some. What antibiotics is he on now?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

still no one contacted me willing to take him


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

the rescue here in sacramento has spent thousands of dollars on him at the vet they still cant figure out whats wrong with him and he still pees blood sometimes other then that he seems very healthy happy and active 

all other rescues never returned my calls

my roomate cant keep him form uch longer and neither can i if someone out there CAN HELP THIS POOR SHEPHERD PLEASE DO SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE doesnt deserve to be put down at a shelter hes to big beautiful and good natured someone really needs to at least foster this guy.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

hoping to meet riley soon. Talked to Brian and let him know we want to meet riley.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I so hope it goes well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

He should be here soon. I hope he likes us.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

cagirl said:


> He should be here soon. I hope he likes us.


You are a true angel!! OMG, REALLY! If a dog ever needed an angel, this one does. Thank you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hoping for a full report!

I seriously looked at things to try to make room for him here, but I couldn't afford it, and I also have to be fair to my girl in her last years.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Well the visit went well. We love him and he seemed to enjoy having 4 kids hugging him at once. lol He needs more weight but she has done a great job with him. I was ready to take him last night, he came in to meet the birds and he ignored them which is a good sign. The problem is I dont have the $225 dolars right now, so I discussed fostering him for now but I am having doubts, it seems that the rescue will not adopt to us because they are concerened about vet bills and if we can pay them since we dont have the adoption fee. Well money is not a problem usually as we make plenty but just right now this minute we cant shell it out to adopt a dog this minute. We have a emergency fund for the kids and birds (bird vet bills get high) but adopting is not an emergency. 

Now I am wondering if we should even foster the kids will get attached and to not be able to adopt him and have to see him go somewhere else not sure if the kids could handle it. I wish I had found this before the 225 tag went on him. We are a wonderful home. 

On another note he is a great dog.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The rescue should have been up front about the adoption fee - I've never heard of one tacking it on after you get to meet the dog. I would not foster if you think your children will become attached, and miserable when he has to leave. It's also hard on the dog who will have to become adjusted to yet another home. Better IMHO for the person who has him now to find a forever home for him. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

The lady with him didn't realize the fee. She is just a food person trying to fond him a home. Unfortunately she cane keep him much longer and we have an awesome home waiting. I offered to foster him then adopt when payday came around but the rescue doesn't do that  I got the feeling we will not have the option to adopt just foster. I guess that is what honesty get. me lol.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I am starting to see why people buy dogs instead of going to rescues this is getting frustrating for us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I'm a tad confused,,I thought cateyes had possession of him but this rescue was helping her out with the vet bills,,the rescue supposedly was full and couldn't take him in??

Is he still with cateyes or did the rescue take possession of him? I realize the rescue has dished out alot of vet money on him but an adoption fee should have been discussed prior to meeting the dog.

I was under the impression this dog needed a GOOD home ASAP, because cateyes couldn't keep him and the rescue was full. 

He sounds like a really nice boy, (and he is quite a looker to!),,I would ask if you could pay 1/2 the fee up front and then make payments..

I honestly don't see what the problem is , if you fostered him, and THEN made payments as well, and they turn ownership over to you when the adoption fee is paid in full...

I honestly don't see what the big deal is, about fostering him and then pay the adoption fee when payday arrives..

I hope you can get him, he sounds like he would fit into your family well


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes catseye still has him and still needs a home ASAP. As far as rescue and adoption goes he is not adoptable yet. He is still very skinny and she is working on that. She did not sign him over and he is not listed on the site because the rescue didn't think he was ready yet. We are willing to takehim in get him neutered and take care of anything he needs. I wish this was easier.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So who is charging $225 if he is not with the rescue? Are the girls following the advice of the rescue to ensure a good home? Are they trying to recoup some costs for food and care? If the rescue does not have him in their program then I would think that money could be waived under the right circumstances, with a contract and continued proof of vetting. 

Did you supply references? Especially vet references? Obviously a home visit was done as he was brought to your home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am totally lost here. None of this story makes any sense. 

Someone finds a dog....and still has him...and is looking for a rescue or adopter. 

1. Apparently some rescue offered to help with vet bills?? 
(I am really really confused how they have sunk $1000's into him) 

2. Has the dog been signed over to the rescue? Or was this just a rescue offering some assistence out of the goodness of their heart? 

3. If the dog has not been signed over to a rescue...and the rescue offered to help by assisting with vet costs...well great...but did not take him under their rescue...then it's not their dog to charge an adoption fee for.

4. If the dog has been turned over to rescue...then the rescue has every right...and should...do the appropriate checks on a potential adopter (application, vet and ref checks, home visit) and charge an adoption fee. BUT - If he has been turned into rescue...they in turn should be responsible...and have him completely vetted..which includes taking care of his medical issues and having him neutered. 

NONE of this is making any sense to me.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

In addition.........

If this dog is under rescue...then they should be totally in charge...taking care of all bills (which would mean that the OP should not have that concern) and should be totally in charge of finding his new home (again...is that happening?) As the OP cannot keep him much longer...they should also be making arrangements to move THEIR dog. 

Now...if the dog is not under their rescue...and they just offered to help with a GIFT of some assistance for vetting..out of the goodness of their heart...then I'm confused where the adoption fee is coming from.......and who is charging it. 

Now...back to if the dog is under a rescue...no good rescue adopts out a dog who has untreated medical issues...and is unneutered...so that is confusing me. 

I will say...no rescue adopts out a dog to someone that can't pay their adoption fee either. But it seems to me...that there is confusion in this thread as to if this is a rescue's dog or not...and I'm sure CAgirl didn't know this dog was under a rescue...if that is the case. So the OP should not be creating threads looking for a home for the dog...without stating...if interested...contact such and such rescue to apply...because the OP would not have the authority to give the dog to anyone. In turn though...it seems that the OP is not in a position to keep this dog much longer...so the rescue should be making arrangements to move the dog.

Fostering...you cannot foster a dog without being approved by the rescue that the dog belongs to. (if this dog belongs to a rescue). Now..as far as the kids becoming attached...we have fostered many dogs...and my kids are ok with them leaving...because they know without us fostering them for a while...they wouldn't have been saved..and now they are going to their wonderful forever home. Remember...without fosters...dogs can't be saved. All dogs in rescue go into fosters and then on to their forever homes...and come out fine  Just sit down and discuss this with your kids 

So...anyway...I'm rambling..but I don't even know how to address this situation properly or make any informed opinion on the situation...because I'm having a hard time grasping what's going on.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Myamom said:


> .... I don't even know how to address this situation properly or make any informed opinion on the situation...because I'm having a hard time grasping what's going on.


Me too. It sounds like he is currently being cared for and vetted though?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well if cateyes still has him, and hasn't signed him over to the rescue, I don't see what the problem is. (even tho I know the rescue supposedly sunk alot of money into vet bills)

From my understanding, cateyes was in dire need of placing him because she could not keep him with her cats/situation and this dog was found as a stray..The rescue could not take him in because they were full, but was helping with some emergency vet bills..

The whole story doesn't sound quite "right" to me,,I would "think" since he is in need to be placed asap, and the rescue can't take him, and he's not quite ready to be released, who's getting the 250$? And if you handed over the 250, even tho he still needs some work, you would have been able to take him? Sounds like it's kinda more about money..I am still confused..maybe cateyes can jump in here and explain what's going on..


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG I am so excited just talked to cateyes and she and the rescue guy are coming over with him on Tuesday. Now I have to wait. I am so happy to be able to get this guy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

let us know what happens,,he is a good looking boy and deserves a good home


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It sounds like the rescue has agreed to help this dog while he is being cared for and housed by the OP because they don't have open foster homes. If they really paid thousands of $$$ in vet bills, it sounds like they went out of their way to help this dog and they are fully entitled to charge an adoption fee. The dog should probably not be neutered until his health is better under control. This could also be a prostate problem. 

It is a legitimate concern that if someone cannot affird the $225 adoption fee - that the person would not be able to continue providing the veterinary care. The neuter will probably cost more than $225.

As to children getting used to the dogs, this would mean that no families with children could or should do fostering. There are many families with children that foster. This is a similar excuse as adult homes saying that they could not give up the dog after fostering because they love the dogs so much - on the other hand the same dog getting euthanized in a shelter is perfectly fine with them. 

Also, it usually takes more than 1-2 weeks to find a home for a dog with a health problem.

Just to give another perspective.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> It sounds like the rescue has agreed to help this dog while he is being cared for and housed by the OP because they don't have open foster homes. If they really paid thousands of $$$ in vet bills, it sounds like they went out of their way to help this dog and they are fully entitled to charge an adoption fee. The dog should probably not be neutered until his health is better under control. This could also be a prostate problem.
> 
> It is a legitimate concern that if someone cannot affird the $225 adoption fee - that the person would not be able to continue providing the veterinary care. The neuter will probably cost more than $225.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying but I was not looking to buy a dog. I was looking to give one a good home, its not just $225 you have to realize that there are many more expenses in getting a dog (which I know you do) so all said and done I am looking at spending roughly $700 for this dog. To get crate, toys, bed, food, micro chip, licence from the county (which will be $100 because he is not neutered and will probably be awhile until he is ready) and the adoption fee. I also wont just take somones word the dog is healthy so factor in the vet bills to take him to my vet also. Money isnt the issue when caring for a pet we make plenty. As far as emergency funds we have them but adopting a dog is not an emergency, we have parrots and avian vet bills are huge so we cant just snag $600 out of the birds emergency fund. I would feel horrid if we did that and one of our babies got sick. Also we are getting pet insurance we have it on the birds so why not on the dog. The vet bills were $400 so far for him, which I know is not chump change but better then 1000's. I have offered to donate to him later and would prob continue to donate for awhile. He could save even more money by letting me have the dog we can pay for the neuter and send him a copy of the neuter certificate.

I guess my frustration was I feel that if I want this dog I have to do what I am told and I really had not planned to go through a rescue. We just spent $100 on our fence to get it ready for a dog so money is not an issue just couldnt give the guy the money right this second. We just want to give a dog a good home and he would be perfect because he is a great dog, I could have him neutered and even let the kids use him in 4-h or on an ILP they can do JR showmanship that would be so fun for them.

I dont know this is getting all to complicated and I always say when things get to the point you are pushing too hard maybe its not meant to be.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

cagirl-is this dog officially in a rescue or not?


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Myamom said:


> cagirl-is this dog officially in a rescue or not?


 
Not really, never signed over. They are coming over on Tuesday but I can only foster him and may never be able to adopt him . I really dont want that option the rescue told me I would probably have him awhile. This is really not how I wanted this to go lol We met him, he met all the family members, they saw my yard, they saw my house, the dog met the birds. The people with him really seemed to like us and everything. It seemed so perfect until this little bump.

On another note I see you have a parrot and one of the most beautiful ones, I love all mine arnt they wonderful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh, so they'll let you FOSTER him but not adopt him , why? because you don't have the adoption fee at this second?? 

That is ridiculous, alot of fosters for rescues, end up adopting their fosters. 

I guess I don't see why they can let you foster him for how ever long it takes, but you can't adopt him even when you have the money..something ain't right here.

And I certainly agree with what Rebel posted re: adoption policies/fees ect. I guess I just don't get how you are good enough to foster the dog, but will never be able to adopt him because you don't have the money at this second..


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm still confused as to the role of this rescue. 

Yes...I love my boy...they are magnificant creatures for sure! And yes...he is gorgeous...hilarious...and of course...very annoying at times...lol. I will have to hear "MOMMA!!!!" for the rest of my life!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

from going back in the op's beginning posts, (and I am assuming the situation is the same at this point)...Her and a roomate found this dog as a stray, he needed vet attention that they could not afford, he isn't good with their cats, therefore she needed to find him someplace to go..The only rescue to respond could not take him in because they had no "room" for him, however, they have been helping with the vet bills.

I would also assume, they are helping the OP place the dog or find a foster for him even tho the rescue does not have written ownership of him. "someone" , the rescue or OP, (not sure which) is looking for an adoption fee of 200+. I can certainly understand the rescue asking for this to recoup vet costs, however, if the rescue doesn't have "ownership" of the dog, while I'm sure their help is very much needed and appreciated, I would think finding a good home for the dog would be more of a priority since one is needed asap.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> oh, so they'll let you FOSTER him but not adopt him , why? because you don't have the adoption fee at this second??
> 
> That is ridiculous, alot of fosters for rescues, end up adopting their fosters.
> 
> ...


Well its because if I cant come up with $225 then how will I pay for vet bills. The rescue was happy I would be getting pet insurance but fosters dont have to pay vet bills I guess. Now I can foster him and maybe adopt if I prove I can care for him. I find this insulting a bit but maybe I am just so worn down that I am being sensitive. I did offer to foster but really thought about it and we are looking for a family member and the thought of putting a ton of time and love and growing attached then having him leave is not an option for me. To those that can do it that is great just not what I am looking for. The rescue thinks it would take some time to adopt him out, I dont agree, a month or two more of good food and love and grooming and he is going to be a beautiful dog and people will want him. He is just an awesome dog. 




Myamom said:


> I'm still confused as to the role of this rescue.
> 
> Yes...I love my boy...they are magnificant creatures for sure! And yes...he is gorgeous...hilarious...and of course...very annoying at times...lol. I will have to hear "MOMMA!!!!" for the rest of my life!


None of mine talk. The African Grey has some pretty cool noises and comes up with new ones everyday. We are currently looking into getting his leg fixed he broke it as a baby and they said the vet fixed it but I am not sure since his leg is completly sideways, so we will be taking him to the vet to see if they can rebreak it and fix it so he can use it. The sun conures dont talk they like to yell at me, lol I love them so much they are awesome! I will have to post some pics if there is a other animals board here.



JakodaCD OA said:


> from going back in the op's beginning posts, (and I am assuming the situation is the same at this point)...Her and a roomate found this dog as a stray, he needed vet attention that they could not afford, he isn't good with their cats, therefore she needed to find him someplace to go..The only rescue to respond could not take him in because they had no "room" for him, however, they have been helping with the vet bills.
> 
> I would also assume, they are helping the OP place the dog or find a foster for him even tho the rescue does not have written ownership of him. "someone" , the rescue or OP, (not sure which) is looking for an adoption fee of 200+. I can certainly understand the rescue asking for this to recoup vet costs, however, if the rescue doesn't have "ownership" of the dog, while I'm sure their help is very much needed and appreciated, I would think finding a good home for the dog would be more of a priority since one is needed asap.


Pretty much right, the OP wants to give him to me. He is not on the rescue site because the rescue didnt know he was adoptable yet and didnt know the bleeding had stopped. Honestly this dog still need a lot of work to get to the adoptable stage, you can still see his back bone and I can only imagine how he looked because she has been taking good care of him and he has gained weight. Despite all this we fell in love with him. The adoption fee is coming from the rescue not the OP we are just kinda stuck at this point as to the ethical thing to do and the best thing for the dog is. Here he can come in the house anytime, there he is outside during the day as it isnt the ideal for him because of the cats, I understand thissince the cats are their pets and they are just trying to help this dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The $225 or $250 is for the care of the dog, with most rescues that means full vaccination, heartworm test, and spay/neuter. I am sure in CA the vetting costs for this are much more than $250, so paying that would be a good deal as opposed to getting the dog free and paying for the vetting yourself. During the fostering period the rescue will pay for the veterinary care - so again, $250 is a good deal in this case. And most reputable rescues will not adopt out a dog that is unaltered. I don't know how much emergency a dog bed or a crate is, but it sounds strange someone readily paying for the bed, crate etc., but not for the dog. I doubt any breeder would go into a deal of giving a dog free just because the person has to buy toys and stuff for the dog (btw that hardly qualifies as an emergency either).

It sounds like the rescue did not say that you definitely cannot adopt, no reputable rescue will tell you that you can adopt without reference checks and home visits.

As to the dog being signed over or not, this could have been a verbal agreement between the OP and the rescue.

Somebody saying that they make a lot of money, claiming that they make a lot or enough money, have the money but they won't pay the adoption fee is a red flag for rescues. We occasionally have people applying and wanting the dog for free from the rescue - and it does not leave a good impression. It shows total disrespect for the effort, time and money spent on getting the animals ready for adoption. Those funds are used to support the next dog in rescue.

Overall, this story is pretty strange.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> The $225 or $250 is for the care of the dog, with most rescues that means full vaccination, heartworm test, and spay/neuter. I am sure in CA the vetting costs for this are much more than $250, so paying that would be a good deal as opposed to getting the dog free and paying for the vetting yourself. During the fostering period the rescue will pay for the veterinary care - so again, $250 is a good deal in this case. And most reputable rescues will not adopt out a dog that is unaltered. I don't know how much emergency a dog bed or a crate is, but it sounds strange someone readily paying for the bed, crate etc., but not for the dog. I doubt any breeder would go into a deal of giving a dog free just because the person has to buy toys and stuff for the dog (btw that hardly qualifies as an emergency either).
> 
> It sounds like the rescue did not say that you definitely cannot adopt, no reputable rescue will tell you that you can adopt without reference checks and home visits.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree that and its not an emergency to buy that stuff cince I can go ahead and get this all on friday (except food lol he needs that now), I didnt say I would not pay the rescue for the dog. He is basing us being a good home on not having $225 until friday its not like I am totally broke. It doesnt matter at this point this situation is getting to be getting to complicated, I did not contact the rescue for a free dog, I offered to help someone by giving their dog a good home. The OP had no clue that the rescue was charging the fees for the dog. The dog is not on their site either, so how was she to know or me for that matter? She is lucky that the rescue helped, and that they are not charging her the standard $50 fee to post the dog on the site, that they usually charge other owners but the OP thought the rescue was being very nice and helping her. I do value the work rescue does but if I was going to go through a rescue I would have expected the fee.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sure the OP noticed that the rescue paid for the veterinary care so she must be aware that they are involved. I don't know of any rescue (or animal shelter) that does not charge an adoption fee - the OP could have checked their web page when (before) she contacted them for help. This seems to be a situation where the OP is fostering for rescue (she entered the contract implicitly or by verbal agreement by agreeing that they pay for the dog's care) and advertising to give away a dog on the craigligst. It is not at all unusual for rescues not to post dogs on the web page until the dog is healthy and ready for adoption.

Maybe the OP or the potential adopter can offer the rescue to cover the veterinary care they paid for and then exchange the dog for free.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> I am sure the OP noticed that the rescue paid for the veterinary care so she must be aware that they are involved. I don't know of any rescue (or animal shelter) that does not charge an adoption fee - the OP could have checked their web page when (before) she contacted them for help. This seems to be a situation where the OP is fostering for rescue (she entered the contract implicitly or by verbal agreement by agreeing that they pay for the dog's care) and advertising to give away a dog on the craigligst. It is not at all unusual for rescues not to post dogs on the web page until the dog is healthy and ready for adoption.
> 
> Maybe the OP or the potential adopter can offer the rescue to cover the veterinary care they paid for and then exchange the dog for free.


I suppose, unfortunetly this poor dog will end up hurting in the end. The rescue cant take him he already has 30 + dogs, the OP is running out of time and if something bad happenes with the cat what will she be able to do? The point it that I am not "good" enough ( I can try to prove it but no guarentees that I can prove it in time). I am just looking for a family member and this is getting to be a big cluster of confusion. 

I have never known a rescue to take a dog in under its wings without paper work being signed. This rescue will for a fee post personal dogs on their site so maybe she thought that is what was going on. I dont know I know this OP is a wonderful person and her roomate is wonderful too. If not for them this dog would have probably died on the streets, the rescue was great to help her too!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So, foster him. I don't think this is quite the big deal it's being made into. The rescue is having reservations about you adopting him simply because of the money but is willing to let you foster him, knowing it could take some time before he is adopted. So you foster him, prove you can take care of him and adopt him. It's really a win-win situation for you and the dog. If he decides he doesn't like your birds, or the kids, or the monkey down the street, whatever..you have not fully committed to him. View it as a trial run instead of a big cluster of confusion. 

Have you talked with the rescue directly? I think at this point that is what you need to do. None of us here know exactly what the situation is so we could rehash it all day long and still not have it right.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> So, foster him. I don't think this is quite the big deal it's being made into. The rescue is having reservations about you adopting him simply because of the money but is willing to let you foster him, knowing it could take some time before he is adopted. So you foster him, prove you can take care of him and adopt him. It's really a win-win situation for you and the dog. If he decides he doesn't like your birds, or the kids, or the monkey down the street, whatever..you have not fully committed to him. View it as a trial run instead of a big cluster of confusion.
> 
> Have you talked with the rescue directly? I think at this point that is what you need to do. None of us here know exactly what the situation is so we could rehash it all day long and still not have it right.


Yes I have talked to him a few times. I guess it comes down to being comfortable with the situation for both of us, I am not comfortable with the rescue and he is not comfortable with me (I think) so its not an ideal situation and I am not looking to foster I am looking to get a dog. I am sure it will all work out the way it is suppose to for the dog and my family. Things happen for a reason. 

Thanks all for the input


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Most rescue policies require the dog to be neutered prior to adoption - which is a good thing. They place the dog into a foster (to adopt) situation until the dog's health will allow the neuter and then do the adoption. If they pay for his veterinary care until he is healthy, it is another win situation.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

cagirl said:


> Yes I have talked to him a few times. I guess it comes down to being comfortable with the situation for both of us, I am not comfortable with the rescue and he is not comfortable with me (I think) so its not an ideal situation and I am not looking to foster I am looking to get a dog. I am sure it will all work out the way it is suppose to for the dog and my family. Things happen for a reason.
> 
> Thanks all for the input


It seems that you were looking for a free dog with no strings attached and this is not it. The rescue is doing what they are supposed to do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Jax's post


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This story is giving me a headache. Its to the point where starting to become unbelievable.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> This story is giving me a headache. Its to the point where starting to become unbelievable.


I agree and am done discussing it personally. I thank everyone for the input though.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Edited for solicitation. 
Jean Admin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

understandable,,,but PLEASE let us know how tuesday works out and what ends up happening with the dog,,good luck to you


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope the boy finds a good home.....


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

She brought him over Tuesday, the rescue didnt come but she had to place him since he broke through her fence again and he really needed to go so he is here, and I will make a new post about him. The rescue was suppose to be here today at 2 got a call at 3:30 that he wont make it (again). So since she gave him to us and he is settling in he is ours now. He has a great home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I think I forgot to hit reply LOL...thanks for the update I replied in your other updated post)


----------

